# Nissan/ Infiniti meet July 11th



## cujo (Jul 16, 2006)

Just wanted to extend an invitation to you for our next scheduled Nissan-Infiniti meet.

It will be hosted by Boyland Nissan in Macomb Twp, MI from 10 am until 3 pm.
There'll be food, drinks, a car contest. The dealership has also agreed to give discounts on service such as synthetic oils changes, wheel alignments and other services. They will also be offering discounts on service parts and accessories.

Hope you can join us!:idhitit:


----------



## Alan Garner (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds great...thanks for the info...I'll be there!


----------



## cujo (Jul 16, 2006)

cujo said:


> Just wanted to extend an invitation to you for our next scheduled Nissan-Infiniti meet.
> 
> It will be hosted by Boyland Nissan in Macomb Twp, MI from 10 am until 3 pm.
> There'll be food, drinks, a car contest. The dealership has also agreed to give discounts on service such as synthetic oils changes, wheel alignments and other services. They will also be offering discounts on service parts and accessories.
> ...


This meet is only one week away! Hope to see you there!:idhitit:


----------

